# Israel: Serial Terror-Bomber



## fanger (May 7, 2015)

Israel operates like America, other rogue NATO members and Saudi Arabia. It claims a divine right to terror-bomb other nations, groups and individuals at its discretion.

It calls naked aggression “self-defense.” It calls justifiable resistance “terrorism.” It willfully targets civilians. It invents reasons to justify its lawlessness. They ring hollow every time.

Since Obama launched lawless aggression against Syria in March 2011, Israel terror-bombed the country numerous times – always claiming military or national security justification.

Aggression is a war crime at all times under all circumstances. Israel is a serial offender.

In late April, IDF warplanes killed four people it called “armed terrorists” allegedly trying to plant bombs near Golan’s border between both countries.

The incident occurred in Israeli occupied Majdal Shams. An IDF spokesman claimed “terrorists” armed with explosives “were en route to imminent attack on our forces. Our air force neutralized the threat.”

No evidence corroborated Israel’s account of the incident. It does what it pleases. It invents reasons why post-facto. Often it neither confirms or denies attacks.

Netanyahu praised the “vigilance” of Israeli forces. Saying “(e)very attempt to attack Israeli soldiers or civilians will be met with a decisive response like this operation which thwarted the attack.”

Imagine if every country used warplanes, attack helicopters or heavy ground weapons to counter alleged homeland or border area threats – real or invented. Imagine communities being battlegrounds more than already.

Four deaths were reported this time – perhaps noncombatant civilians wrongfully accused.

Israel covertly collaborates with anti-Assad takfiri terrorists – arming them and treating their wounded.
Israel Serial Terror-Bomber RINF Alternative News Alternative Media

Israel wants nations and organizations it attacks denied the right of self-defense. It wants the right to terrorize them freely.


----------



## teddyearp (May 7, 2015)

And . . . . . . . . ????????


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

fanger said:


> Israel operates like America, other rogue NATO members and Saudi Arabia. It claims a divine right to terror-bomb other nations, groups and individuals at its discretion.
> 
> It calls naked aggression “self-defense.” It calls justifiable resistance “terrorism.” It willfully targets civilians. It invents reasons to justify its lawlessness. They ring hollow every time.
> 
> ...







 Since when is targeting children in schools " justifiable resistance "


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2015)

No pictures yet.

So Israel wins when it fights a country with no weapons, and anyone else with weapons are terrorists.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> No pictures yet.
> 
> So Israel wins when it fights a country with no weapons, and anyone else with weapons are terrorists.


No.  Generally, those that target women and children in schools, civilians, churches, buses and other non-military assets are terrorists.  Those that hide their own military assets in such places are also terrorists.


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No pictures yet.
> ...



That  would be Israel. Proven by investigation. News flash, Israel didn't go in to destroy tunnels but to ruin infrastructure. The Israel propaganda doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> No pictures yet.
> 
> So Israel wins when it fights a country with no weapons, and anyone else with weapons are terrorists.






 So the Palestinian terrorist scum don't have rockets, kalishnikovs with depleted uranium bullets, anti tank missiles, mortars, Molotov cocktails etc.  If they don't want to be defended against then they should stop attacking Israel, it is that simple


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 LATEST hamas lied to the ICC and was found out, now faces investigation for war crimes and crimes against humanity. P.A. leadership going into hiding rather than face the music.   Guess the FAT LADY IS SINGING for the Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (May 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israel operates like America, other rogue NATO members and Saudi Arabia. It claims a divine right to terror-bomb other nations, groups and individuals at its discretion.
> ...





*"At least 44 civilians were killed, 227 injured at six U.N.-run schools during last summer’s conflict....*
A U.N. report says that Israel killed at least 44 civilians and injured 227 others at six shelters the agency administered during last summer’s conflict in Gaza.....The new report says the worst single civilian death toll in its shelters occurred at the Jabalia Elementary Girls School on July 30, when four Israel Defense Forces artillery shells struck the school, killing 17 or 18 people. Witnesses told U.N. investigators that there was no nearby militant activity, the report said. 

U.N. Says Israel Killed Civilians in Schools Gazans Hid Arms - WSJ


----------



## Roudy (May 8, 2015)

The alternative to posting crap from "alternative media" is to not post it, and throw it into the trash can.


----------



## Roudy (May 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



UN also said Palestinian animals used schools for storing and shooting rockets.  Only depraved savages of the worst kind use their own kids for that purpose.


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...









 UN SAYS ISRAEL KILLED CIVILIANS IN SCHOOLS *GAZANS HID ARMS IN*

 Do you even read the headlines of your links Abdul, here you are posting the evidence of hamas stashing rockets in the schools targeted by Israel while deny they did any such thing


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Can’t see the full report so your link is rather pointless. Have a source that is open?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The alternative to posting crap from "alternative media" is to not post it, and throw it into the trash can.


The alternative, is to post evidence to the contrary, thus proving the original claim is false.  Only posting your personal feelings towards a particular source, don't prove shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (May 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> UN SAYS ISRAEL KILLED CIVILIANS IN SCHOOLS *GAZANS HID ARMS IN*
> 
> Do you even read the headlines of your links Abdul, here you are posting the evidence of hamas stashing rockets in the schools targeted by Israel while deny they did any such thing


The UN didn't say that.

Do you always have to lie?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 9, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Can’t see the full report so your link is rather pointless. Have a source that is open?


Are you saying the Wall Street Journal posts joke articles?


----------



## toastman (May 9, 2015)

Penelope said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



How do you know this? Do you work for the IDF ? Are you an informant for the IDF? No, you are a terrorist supporting propagandist who lies about Jews/Israel. You have no credibility.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 9, 2015)

toastman said:


> How do you know this? Do you work for the IDF ? Are you an informant for the IDF? No, you are a terrorist supporting propagandist who lies about Jews/Israel. You have no credibility.


When you drop a 2000 pound bomb in a residential neighborhood that takes out the entire block, that's not pin-point munitions going after a tunnel.


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The alternative to posting crap from "alternative media" is to not post it, and throw it into the trash can.
> ...






 Posting the evidence of the complicity and duplicity of the source is posting evidence of their inability to tell the truth. Or don't you see the evidence building up against them LYING is good enough to show the source is untrustworthy


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > UN SAYS ISRAEL KILLED CIVILIANS IN SCHOOLS *GAZANS HID ARMS IN*
> ...






 Those are the words of the LINK provided by monte if you look, they are not my words. Click the red words to this effect in monte's post and they go to the link.   Even when the evidence is staring you in the face you still claim it is a LIE


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Can’t see the full report so your link is rather pointless. Have a source that is open?
> ...






 Some times  YES


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know this? Do you work for the IDF ? Are you an informant for the IDF? No, you are a terrorist supporting propagandist who lies about Jews/Israel. You have no credibility.
> ...






 It is if the tunnel entrance is in the basement of a tower block in the centre of the residential neighbourhood.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Can’t see the full report so your link is rather pointless. Have a source that is open?
> ...


That source is not open - it is behind a pay wall.  Nowhere did I hint at stating it was a ‘joke’ article.


----------



## Roudy (May 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Minor detail Fred The Nazi failed to mention.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 9, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> That source is not open - it is behind a pay wall.  Nowhere did I hint at stating it was a ‘joke’ article.


Then what was your point?  That it didn't happen?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> It is if the tunnel entrance is in the basement of a tower block in the centre of the residential neighbourhood.


Tunnel or no tunnel, the bombing was illegal and immoral.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Some times  YES


Shut up, troll.


----------



## Roudy (May 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > It is if the tunnel entrance is in the basement of a tower block in the centre of the residential neighbourhood.
> ...



I'd say not bombing it would be illegal and immoral. Maybe it's immoral for Palestinian animals to dig tunnels with the intent of killing innocent Israelis. 

So shut the fuck up!


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > That source is not open - it is behind a pay wall.  Nowhere did I hint at stating it was a ‘joke’ article.
> ...


 
My point is that there is no source to outline his point at this time.  Come up with one instead of asking asinine questions that you know the answer to.  I am not doing your homework for you. 


Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > It is if the tunnel entrance is in the basement of a tower block in the centre of the residential neighbourhood.
> ...


If there is a military asset (such as a tunnel used to launch attacks) then you are incorrect – it would be a legal target.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> My point is that there is no source to outline his point at this time.


God, you're so full of shit!

_Tel Aviv Bombs Syria for Sixth Time in 18 months_

_Israel bombs Syria in attacks probably aimed at Hezbollah_

_Syria: Israeli jets bomb army facilities near Damascus airport_

There, I just gave you 3 sources, moron.




FA_Q2 said:


> Come up with one instead of asking asinine questions that you know the answer to.


I asked what your point was, fuckhead.

If you're going to be an asshole, then I'm going to treat you like one.




FA_Q2 said:


> I am not doing your homework for you.


Fuck you!




FA_Q2 said:


> If there is a military asset (such as a tunnel used to launch attacks) then you are incorrect – it would be a legal target.


And if its an economic one, then it is not.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I'd say not bombing it would be illegal and immoral. Maybe it's immoral for Palestinian animals to dig tunnels with the intent of killing innocent Israelis.
> 
> So shut the fuck up!


You're nothing but a foul-mouthed terrorist.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that there is no source to outline his point at this time.
> ...


No, moron, you did not give a single source that even remotely corroborates the comment I was responding to. 
Interesting that you revert to name calling because you are incapable of actually following the conversation.  Who is the moron at this point?


Billo_Really said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Come up with one instead of asking asinine questions that you know the answer to.
> ...


Well, fuckhead, my point was obvious to anyone that has an IQ above 50 – the source was behind a paywall and he needed to supply something that was not if he wanted to
I was not the one to act like an asshole – you reverted to that asshattery the instant you thought you could get away with it.  Likely because that is all you have.


Billo_Really said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not doing your homework for you.
> ...


 
And then this does not even relate to the conversation at all.  What a failure you have been in this thread.  I wouldn’t bother responding though – I am going to ignore further posts you make in this thread until you come up with something that is worth more than the toilet paper I wipe my ass with.  Act like a neanderthal and I will treat you as one so go pound sand.


----------



## Humanity (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > It is if the tunnel entrance is in the basement of a tower block in the centre of the residential neighbourhood.
> ...






 Not under the Geneva conventions that state any building used for military purpose is a valid legal target.

 You really should get your facts right before posting and making an utter fool of yourself.


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Some times  YES
> ...





 Whats wrong dildo finding yourself to be a complete idiot because you post untruths all the time.


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that there is no source to outline his point at this time.
> ...






 Of retaliation to terrorist attacks on Israel by hezbolla


 Same goes for you, and we will do abetter jib of wiping you.

 Your answer to everything, typical crack whore mentality

 Over ruled by the military option if you read the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







 Still waiting for you to produce just one of the many requested, until you do your demands will be ignored.


----------



## fanger (May 10, 2015)

One of those included an UNRWA school incident in Jabalia that the UN says killed between 30 and 40 people. IDF officials claim the UN has confirmed that shells fired by Israeli forces landed outside the school compound.[90] The report accused Israel of "gross negligence" and also stated that allegations that militants had fired from within U.N. premises "were untrue, continued to be made after it ought to have been known that they were untrue, and were not adequately withdrawn and publicly regretted."
International law and the Gaza War 2008 09 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Humanity (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Which link are you waiting for from me Phoney?


----------



## Humanity (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Not under the Geneva conventions that state any building used for military purpose is a valid legal target.
> 
> You really should get your facts right before posting and making an utter fool of yourself.


It says the target must be of "military necessity".  And even if it is, if there is a chance of a large loss of civilian lives, then you can't shoot.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> No, moron, you did not give a single source that even remotely corroborates the comment I was responding to.


This thread is about Israel bombing Syria.  Unless you were trying to hijack the thread, I gave you 3 links that had no money wall.




FA_Q2 said:


> Interesting that you revert to name calling because you are incapable of actually following the conversation.  Who is the moron at this point?


I addressed what you said specifically.  How is that not following the
conversation?




FA_Q2 said:


> Well, fuckhead, my point was obvious to anyone that has an IQ above 50 – the source was behind a paywall and he needed to supply something that was not if he wanted to


I supplied 3 and you called them irrelevant.




FA_Q2 said:


> I was not the one to act like an asshole – you reverted to that asshattery the instant you thought you could get away with it.  Likely because that is all you have.


You absolutely were an asshole calling my questions asinine.




FA_Q2 said:


> And then this does not even relate to the conversation at all.  What a failure you have been in this thread.  I wouldn’t bother responding though – I am going to ignore further posts you make in this thread until you come up with something that is worth more than the toilet paper I wipe my ass with.  Act like a neanderthal and I will treat you as one so go pound sand.


WTF are you talking about?  You said if a tunnel is used as a military asset, it's a legal target.  I said if it was an economic asset, it would not be a legal target.

How is that not part of the conversation?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Same goes for you, and we will do abetter jib of wiping you.


Are you threatening me?


----------



## Dot Com (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Some times  YES
> ...


there are a handful of 'israel right or wrong' crowd around here. Even I call out the U.S. if they do something immoral. There seem to be zero israel-firsters who do that.


----------



## Humanity (May 10, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Israel-firsters....

Brainwashed, belligerent racists...

Zero sense of 'right', just Israel first no matter what!


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> One of those included an UNRWA school incident in Jabalia that the UN says killed between 30 and 40 people. IDF officials claim the UN has confirmed that shells fired by Israeli forces landed outside the school compound.[90] The report accused Israel of "gross negligence" and also stated that allegations that militants had fired from within U.N. premises "were untrue, continued to be made after it ought to have been known that they were untrue, and were not adequately withdrawn and publicly regretted."
> International law and the Gaza War 2008 09 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia






 Did you read this bit in your post

* the UN has confirmed that shells fired by Israeli forces landed outside the school compound*


And where are the court cases against Israelis for breaches of international law, did you read this in your link


On 01 April 2011, Judge Goldstone published a statement in the Washington times retracting a core finding of the original Goldstone report.[17] He stated that "While the investigations published by the Israeli military and recognized in the U.N. committee’s report have established the validity of some incidents that we investigated in cases involving individual soldiers,* they also indicate that civilians were not intentionally targeted as a matter of policy*."

He also said that *the U.N. Human Rights Commission has "a history of bias against Israel [that] cannot be doubted ."


 Now only a complete idiot would post a link that destroys their own POV*


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Not under the Geneva conventions that state any building used for military purpose is a valid legal target.
> ...






 TRY AGAIN   it says if a place is used for any military purpose it becomes a valid target.  They also say that the civilians must be given every chance to evacuate, if they refuse they then become human shields hence unarmed militia agaion valid military targets


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Same goes for you, and we will do abetter jib of wiping you.
> ...





 No if you learn to read English, and stop using American


----------



## Roudy (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that there is no source to outline his point at this time.
> ...



Israel bombed Syria in the past?  Good, at least the Israelis have the balls to do what's necessary.  So, FUCK YOU!


----------



## Roudy (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say not bombing it would be illegal and immoral. Maybe it's immoral for Palestinian animals to dig tunnels with the intent of killing innocent Israelis.
> ...



You're nothing but a big mouthed asshole. And don't let me tell everybody how your mouth got so big.


----------



## Roudy (May 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> One of those included an UNRWA school incident in Jabalia that the UN says killed between 30 and 40 people. IDF officials claim the UN has confirmed that shells fired by Israeli forces landed outside the school compound.[90] The report accused Israel of "gross negligence" and also stated that allegations that militants had fired from within U.N. premises "were untrue, continued to be made after it ought to have been known that they were untrue, and were not adequately withdrawn and publicly regretted."
> International law and the Gaza War 2008 09 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



Point?  UN confirmed and objected that Palestinian savages were using the schools as rocket storage and launching sites, which caused the Israelis to target those sites.

Baz Ke Goozidi? Heyvoun.


----------



## Roudy (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Not under the Geneva conventions that state any building used for military purpose is a valid legal target.
> ...



Palestinians animals were shooting rockets from schools. That's military necessity.


----------



## Humanity (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Learn to write English, any English will do... DUMBASS!!!

Go on threaten Billo_Really... I think I can probably get the fight on Sky One!!!


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...





 What threats dumbo, all I said is we would wipe his arse and make a better job than he ever could


----------



## Humanity (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Who's "we" Phoney?

Do you need a "we" you pussy!?!?

Forget that last question... We all know you are a brainwashed pussy!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Palestinians animals were shooting rockets from schools. That's military necessity.


That has not been proven.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> What threats dumbo, all I said is we would wipe his arse and make a better job than he ever could


Do you wipe men's butts often?

Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## Roudy (May 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians animals were shooting rockets from schools. That's military necessity.
> ...



Sure it has!  Here it is from a UN site, now fuck off! 

UNRWA condemns placement of rockets for a second time in one of its schools UNRWA

The UN investigated the Palestinian storing of rockets in UNRWA schools and their use of the schools to launch rockets against Israel, all of which constitute grave violations of the Geneva Conventions and international humanitarian law.

Key findings gleaned from the UN report:


_*Hamas and/or Islamic Jihad stored rockets in UNRWA schools. *_The board found, in the case of the UNRWA Jabalia Elementary “C” and Ayyobiya Boys School, referring to the discovery of weapons there on 22 July 2014, that “it was highly likely that a Palestinian armed group might have used the premises to hide weapons.”
_*Hamas and/or Islamic Jihad stored rockets in schools that were in active use by children.*_ During the war, former PLO lawyer Diana Buttu famously said on Al Jazeera that “the rockets that were found in the schools in UNRWA were schools that are not being used by anybody—school is out, I’ll have you know.” However, in the UNRWA Gaza Beach Elementary Co-educational “B” School, on 16 July 2014, the UN Board of Inquiry notes that the school gate was unlocked during the period leading up to the incident “in order to allow children access to the schoolyard.” School was out, but UNRWA was inviting the children back in to play.
 _*Hamas and/or Islamic Jihad fired rockets from UNRWA schools. *_In the Jabalia school listed above, the board found that “it was highly likely that an unidentified Palestinian armed group could have used the school premises to launch attacks on or around 14 July.” Similarly, concerning weaponry stored at the UNRWA Nuseirat Preparatory Co- educational “B” School, the UN inquiry found that “the premises could have been used for an unknown period of time by members of a Palestinian armed group”  — and that “it was likely that such a group may have fired the mortar from within the premises of the school.”
Extracts follow below.

 —————

*Extracts from the UN report on rockets stored in and fired from UNRWA facilities*

*Incident (h): Presence of weaponry at the UNRWA Gaza Beach Elementary Co- educational “B” School on 16 July 2014*

49. Gaza Beach Elementary Co-educational “B” School is located in the heart of the Beach refugee camp, in the midst of a densely populated area of Gaza city. Four other UNRWA schools and an UNRWA health centre are located on the opposite side of the street. The school buildings are enclosed by a wall and there is one main gate. On two of its four sides, the schoolyard is surrounded by houses, which are built on the school’s boundary wall. These houses have windows opening on to the schoolyard on their lower floors; and one house connects with the schoolyard through a gate. Also next to the school, adjacent to the house with the connecting gate, is a private building, whose main gate is located next to the school’s gate. This house was bombed during Operation Protective Edge, prior to the incident.

50. Due to the summer vacation, the school was not in use at the time of Operation Protective Edge, nor was it used as a designated emergency shelter.

51. The Board was informed that two UNRWA school attendants were looking arier the school prior to and on the day of the incident. One worked the morning shift and the other, the afternoon. Five guards hired as part of UNRWA’s Job Creation Programme (JCP) were also assigned to the school, one worldng the morning shift and the other four sharing the night shift in pairs of two. In addition, the school principal inspected all the classrooms on some days.

52. The Board was informed that one of the school attendants had testified that he had performed his normal duties prior to and on the day of the incident. The other had testified that, for safety reasons, he was told to stay away fi’om the school and to relocate to the health centre across the street and watch the school from there. Prior to and on the day of the incident, the JCP guards were also not at the school, but at the health centre, in accordance with the same instruction. The Board was informed that an UNRWA official had issued this instruction for fear that the building next door to the school would be shelled again.

53. The Board was informed that the school gate was unlocked during the period leading up to the incident in order to allow children access to the schoolyard. It was also informed that there were two sets of keys to the classrooms, one for the morning shift and the other for the afternoon. One set of keys was kept in the school principal’s office. It was unclear where the other set was kept.

54. A team of Operations Support Officers (OSO) had inspected the school on 2 June as part of a regular inspection programme for all UNRWA facilities, designed to prevent breaches of their “neutrality”. No weapons or signs of militant activity had been reported by the team during that inspection. No further inspections had been conducted by OSO teams after that date due to the declaration by UNRWA’s Gaza Field Office of a state of emergency on 8 July. The OSO teams had then ceased to operate and their members been assigned to other, emergency-related functions.

55. On 16 July 2015, a 120 MM mortar tube, a mortar bipod and twenty 120 MM mortar-round containers, with ammunition, were discovered under a blanket in the corner of a locked classroom. The weapom’y was photographed.

56. UNRWA senior management notified the local authorities in Gaza and asked that the weapons be removed. The United Nations Department of Safety and Security (UNDSS) contacted the Special Protection Unit (SPU) of the local police and also asked that the weapons be removed, apparently through the local police’s explosive ordnance detachment. The SPU asked that the United Nations guarantee that the IDF would not strike while the weapons were being removed and that a United Nations vehicle be used to remove the weapons. DSS refused.

57. The Board was informed that UNRWA had received testimony that two individuals identifying themselves as policemen had come to the school, alleged that they knew who was responsible for the cache of weapons and left a telephone number. Upon being contacted, one of these individuals stated that the weapons would be removed fi’om the school in the early morning. The Board was further informed that, early in the morning of 17 July, the door to the classroom in question was found locked, with no signs of forced entry or exit, and that it was noted that the weapons had been removed.

58. On 17 July, UNRWA informed Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs about the finding of the weapons and their subsequent disappearance. In the afternoon of 17 July, UNRWA issued a press release stating that a cache of approximately 20 rockets (sic) had been found hidden in a vacant school. Under a misapprehension that the explosive ordnance detachment of the local police had removed the weapom’y, the press release stated that UNRWA had informed the relevant parties and had successfully taken all necessary measures for the removal of the objects in order to preserve the safety and security of the school.

59. The Board found that, in the light of the situation in the vicinity, the security measures at the school were weak prior to and on the day of the incident, partly due to the fact that the personnel charged with the school’s security were subject to life-threatening circumstances. It also found that an unidentified Palestinian armed group had used the school premises to hide the weaponry.

*Incident (i): Presence of weaponry at the UNRWA Jabalia Elementary “C” and Ayyobiya Boys School on 22 July 2014*

60. The Jabalia Elementary “C” and Ayyobiya Boys School is one in a row of five schools situated in an urban area to the east of the Jabalia refugee camp. Behind the school is a large open area with small-scale agricultural land. The Board was informed that this area was known for its use as a firing site for armed groups and that it had been targeted by the IDF in past conflicts.


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians animals were shooting rockets from schools. That's military necessity.
> ...






Even the UN have said they were using schools, hospitals and mosques to fire rockets from, so how much more proof do you need. Even the links provided show that hamas was using school grounds to fire rockets and that is what Israel were targetting


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > What threats dumbo, all I said is we would wipe his arse and make a better job than he ever could
> ...





 Could be that I am  carer or a nurse, ever thought of that IDIOT before spouting your rubbish.


----------



## Humanity (May 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (May 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sure it has!  Here it is from a UN site, now fuck off!
> 
> UNRWA condemns placement of rockets for a second time in one of its schools UNRWA
> 
> ...


  Dear Mr. *Roudy* dude,
Here's a few bullet points in response to your cut and paste...

Conjecture, is not proof:
_"...22 July 2014, that “it was _*highly likely*_ that a Palestinian armed group _*might have used*_ the premises to hide weapons.”_

_“_*it was highly likely*_ that an unidentified Palestinian armed group_* could have used*_ the school premises to launch attacks on or around 14 July.”_

_“the premises _*could have been*_ used for an unknown period of time by members of a Palestinian armed group”_

_“_*it was likely*_ that such a group _*may have fired*_ the mortar from within the premises of the school.”_​_"it was highly likely", "may have fired", "could have been", "could have used"..._
...none of that shit is proof!  It's speculation.

Innuendo, is not proof:
_"Prior to and on the day of the _*incident*_..."_​Referring to an _*"incident"*_, but not offering any evidence of said _*"incident"*_, is not proof that the* "incident" *occurred; it's merely innuendo.

Inference, is not proof:
_"Behind the school is a large open area with small-scale agricultural land. The Board was informed that _*this area was known*_ for its use as a firing site for armed groups..."_​Alluding to an "incident",  is not proof; it's just an inference.  And a "large open area" next to a school, is not the school itself.

In summary, the only thing "proven", was that some ordinance was found at one vacant school.  A dirt lot, is not a school.  And none of what was presented, is justification for bombing schools and hospitals.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Could be that I am  carer or a nurse, ever thought of that IDIOT before spouting your rubbish.


Career nurse, man-whore, what's the difference?


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it has!  Here it is from a UN site, now fuck off!
> ...







 So when you produce your videos which are just conjecture does this not go for them as well ?

 By the way most schools have a large open area next to them, these are known as sports fields where the children engage in sports. Even if it was not attached to the school the school was being used as a shield for the illegal weaponry.


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Could be that I am  carer or a nurse, ever thought of that IDIOT before spouting your rubbish.
> ...






 Well don't go into hospital until you know...............


----------



## fanger (May 11, 2015)

Israel has set a _precedent on how it's Hospitals and schools will be targeted in the coming War_


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2015)

fanger said:


> Israel has set a _precedent on how it's Hospitals and schools will be targeted in the coming War_






 Only if they are military targets, so when Israel uses its schools and hospitals to fire at hamas terrorists then they can target them.  But you forget that hamas has already targeted Israeli schools, so setting a precedent


----------



## Roudy (May 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it has!  Here it is from a UN site, now fuck off!
> ...




What's the matter, can't read, you fucking moron?  

The animals used the schools for military purposes.

AGENCY DEMANDS FULL RESPECT FOR THE SANCTITY OF ITS PREMISES IN GAZA
Gaza

*Today, in the course of the regular inspection of its premises, UNRWA discovered rockets hidden in a vacant school in the Gaza Strip. As soon as the rockets were discovered, UNRWA staff were withdrawn from the premises. The school is situated between two other UNRWA schools that currently each accommodate 1,500 internally displaced persons.

UNRWA strongly and unequivocally condemns the group or groups responsible for this flagrant violation of the inviolability of its premises under international law.*

55. *On 16 July 2015, a 120 MM mortar tube, a mortar bipod and twenty 120 MM mortar-round containers, with ammunition, were discovered under a blanket in the corner of a locked classroom. *The weapom’y was photographed.

56. UNRWA senior management notified the local authorities in Gaza and asked that the weapons be removed. The United Nations Department of Safety and Security (UNDSS) contacted the Special Protection Unit (SPU) of the local police and also asked that the weapons be removed, apparently through the local police’s explosive ordnance detachment. The SPU asked that the United Nations guarantee that the IDF would not strike while the weapons were being removed and that a United Nations vehicle be used to remove the weapons. DSS refused.

57. The Board was informed that UNRWA had received testimony that two individuals identifying themselves as policemen had come to the school, alleged that they knew who was responsible for the cache of weapons and left a telephone number. Upon being contacted, one of these individuals stated that the weapons would be removed fi’om the school in the early morning. The Board was further informed that, early in the morning of 17 July, the door to the classroom in question was found locked, with no signs of forced entry or exit, and that it was noted that the weapons had been removed.

58. On 17 July, UNRWA informed Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs about the finding of the weapons and their subsequent disappearance. In the *afternoon of 17 July, UNRWA issued a press release stating that a cache of approximately 20 rockets (sic) had been found hidden in a vacant school. *Under a misapprehension that the explosive ordnance detachment of the local police had removed the weapom’y, the press release stated that UNRWA had informed the relevant parties and had successfully taken all necessary measures for the removal of the objects in order to preserve the safety and security of the school.

59. The Board found that, in the light of the situation in the vicinity, the security measures at the school were weak prior to and on the day of the incident, partly due to the fact that the personnel charged with the school’s security were subject to life-threatening circumstances. It also found that an unidentified Palestinian armed group had used the school premises to hide the weaponry.

*Incident (i): Presence of weaponry at the UNRWA Jabalia Elementary “C” and Ayyobiya Boys School on 22 July 2014*

60.* The Jabalia Elementary “C” and Ayyobiya Boys School is one in a row of five schools situated in an urban area to the east of the Jabalia refugee camp. Behind the school is a large open area with small-scale agricultural land. The Board was informed that this area was known for its use as a firing site for armed groups* and that it had been targeted by the IDF in past conflicts.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has set a _precedent on how it's Hospitals and schools will be targeted in the coming War_
> ...


 
It really is pointless.  When the actual evidence is presented from the UN they ignore it wholesale.  ANYTHING that does not directly point to Israel as being evil incarnate and Terrorists as freedom fighters is ignored.
It really is pathetic.


----------



## Roudy (May 11, 2015)

Meanwhile the evil incarnate that exists among the Palestinians, uses schools, hospitals, and mosques for military purposes.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What's the matter, can't read, you fucking moron?
> 
> The animals used the schools for military purposes.
> 
> ...


I've already addressed this nonsense.

If you don't have the gray matter to understand my response, then you really shouldn't be participating in conversations such as these.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Well don't go into hospital until you know...............


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Roudy (May 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the matter, can't read, you fucking moron?
> ...



No ya haven't, dipstick.  You claimed they were allegations, and they weren't.  UN went on record to object to Palestinians using schools for military purposes. 

Sounds like you've been sitting on your grey matter for too long!


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the matter, can't read, you fucking moron?
> ...






 It seems that you don't like seeing the truth coming from the UN, that hamas used schools to store weapons then fired them from school grounds. Just as they fired them from hospital grounds, mosques, hotel grounds and civilian areas. Did you miss the many video reports live on air that showed just this sort of thing happening.


----------



## theliq (May 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


don't be silly


----------



## Penelope (May 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Israel didn't go in to ruin tunnels, but to ruin infrastructure. There is no excuse for what Israel did last year, none, esp with the fake Iron Dome. More Israelis got hurt driving to the shelters. They were probably sounding sirens just to make people think it was serious, when it was no more than a couple firecrackers they say.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Not being silly as some posters have seen the site. The islamonazi's are trying to hide the details because they have lost again.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






EVIDENCE not islamonazi propaganda and conjecture.   Look at the maps and you see that the only targets were military ones, even the UN have said this was the case.
 That fact that the US have bought it from the Israeli's shows that it is real, much to your annoyance. And you would not like the qassams and grad rockets landing in your city because of the illegal payload they carry. They are designed to mutilate and murder children


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


'fake' iron dome?

Wow.  Not even going to bother with the pretense of evidence anymore then?  I mean, the UN reports have already been posted and ignored.  Now we are moving onto conjecture.


----------



## Penelope (May 12, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If the iron dome worked, why worry about those tiny little rockets that did no damage. Why did the Israelis have so little faith in it that they got in accidents on the way to the bomb shelters. See how dumb one has to be to even believe this.


----------



## Daniyel (May 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I've witnessed a live interception in my own eyes but don't take my word, tell me why Israel had to worry in first place from such tiny peaceful fireworks in first place that Israel p bothered to fake 'Iron Dome' ?


----------



## Daniyel (May 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I've witnessed a live interception in my own eyes but don't take my word, tell me why Israel had to worry in first place from such tiny peaceful fireworks  that Israel bothered to fake 'Iron Dome' ?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> EVIDENCE not islamonazi propaganda and conjecture.   Look at the maps and you see that the only targets were military ones, even the UN have said this was the case.
> That fact that the US have bought it from the Israeli's shows that it is real, much to your annoyance. And you would not like the qassams and grad rockets landing in your city because of the illegal payload they carry. They are designed to mutilate and murder children


75% of what Israel targeted was civilian infrastructure, not military assets.


----------



## Roudy (May 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Why should there even be an Iron Dome for Israel to block the Palestinian animals from shooting rockets at its cities?  Ever thought of that, dumbass?  Do you think Palestinians have some kind of inherent right to be savages? No they don't, crazy woman. Actually they're lucky Israel hasn't already turned all of Gaza into a parking lot.


----------



## Roudy (May 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > EVIDENCE not islamonazi propaganda and conjecture.   Look at the maps and you see that the only targets were military ones, even the UN have said this was the case.
> ...



That's probably because Palestinian animals use civilian infrastructure 99% of the time. The are depraved cowards who hide behind their own women and children. That been well established.


----------



## Phoenall (May 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 If Iron Dome does not work then why did certain factions of the UN demand Israel provide hamas with a version to stop the IDF from defending against hamas terrorism.

If they do no damage then explain the 200 or so deaths in gaza when qassams have misfired and landed in civilian areas killing children by the tens every time.  Even hamas cant blame Israel for these murders as they happen when there are no reprisals from Israel.

 TIME YOU STOPPED POSTING RACIST LIES AS THEY ARE EVIDENCE OF YOUR CRIMINALITY


----------



## Phoenall (May 13, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > EVIDENCE not islamonazi propaganda and conjecture.   Look at the maps and you see that the only targets were military ones, even the UN have said this was the case.
> ...






 100% of what Israel targeted was used to attack Israel, making it a military target. Try downloading Google Earth and take a look at gaza on satellite to see where the rocket launchers are. Then ask why when half of gaza is arable land do they set up in civilian areas in gaza and the camps ?


----------



## Humanity (May 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> 100% of what Israel targeted was used to attack Israel


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 17, 2015)

Penelope said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I don't know.  I guess there is no reason to worry about small little things like rockets targeting schools to kill children.  Why don't you go live there where the people live under constant threat of being attacked and would cease to exist if not for the defensive measures that they have taken such as the iron dome.

The idiocy is STUNNING.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 17, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > 100% of what Israel targeted was used to attack Israel


Why bother - you are still ignoring the UN information already posted.  It is obvious that those who hate Israel have no interest in actual sourced material.


----------



## Roudy (May 17, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Don't mind subhumamity. He requests a link when you arrive at the truth and he arrives at desperation.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Exactly, the evidence is given daily and the islamomoron stooges demand it over and over. The must be passing the details to the cyberterrorist cells to bring down the sites that tell the truth about islam.


----------



## Humanity (May 18, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Why bother?

Because not even the UN information claims that 100% of what Israel attacked was used to attack Israel... Thats why bother...

Some people here make wild statements that can NEVER be backed up...

If I claimed that Israel was pulling ALL settlers out of occupied territory I would be asked for a supporting link!


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2015)

Not


Humanity said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Not if the information had been posted in the last few days by many people and was readily available on all news outlets. You just ask for links so you can attack the poster over them.


----------



## Humanity (May 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Not
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> ...



No Phoney....

I ask YOU to post links as you fail every time to support the gibberish you post!


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Not
> ...







 Only in your fantasy world as plenty of links are provided, we cant say the same about you who never produces a link when asked.


----------



## Humanity (May 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Not by you dumbass!


----------



## Roudy (May 18, 2015)

Humanity said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Who gives a rats butt! Palestinians asked for it by shooting thousands of rockets and digging terror tunnels, something had to be done and Israel did it.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 When you act like a child you wont get any links, once you understand that you might stop being so arrogant and immature


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...






 You should know by now that Israel is not allowed to defend itself from attacks as they are better trained and armed than the arab muslims


----------



## Humanity (May 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



You need to start learning to differentiate between civilians and government...

What do you want me to say....?

Jews asked for it moving into a region that is hostile to them and they deserve everything they get?


----------



## Humanity (May 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



When you understand that your words are worthless without a supporting link then you MAY find that you will earn a little credibility...

Until that time Phoney, you will remain the laughingstock on this forum, with your ridiculous claims and utter BS!


----------



## Roudy (May 18, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



The depraved Palestinian terrorists are wearing plainclothes and shooting over 5000 rockets at Israelis from behind their own women and children.  And the Palestinians are gladly letting them do it.  What's there to talk about?  They're savages.


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sounds like what the teapers planned to do at the Bundy Ranch.  As a Jew...how can you support those terrorist...Jooteaper?


----------



## Roudy (May 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Yes, the Jooos planned to receive thousands of rockets after they pulled out entirely and handed the Arabs the keys to a Jew free Gaza shithole.


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I just don't understand how you can condemn Palestinian terrorists buy condone teaper terrorists.  You are a disgrace to the Jewry...jooteaper.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



That's because the Jews aren't the terrorists, duh.  I can't explain every single brain fart you keep having.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Just as the Palestinians asked for it by thinking their constant terrorist rocket attacks would not be answered by Israel ten fold. You need to differentiate between terrorist attacks and response to terrorist attacks.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 That is just your opinion for what it is worth, in reality you don't like the truth so demand links that you then deny. Time to grow up and become a human being, not a spoilt brat


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oh Phoney, you crack me up!

"don't like the truth"?

1) You expect me to believe every piece of unsubstantiated BS you post?
2) You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the butt!

You need to try and get over some of the zionist brainwashing you have had and start seeing that there is actually two sides to this conflict!


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Just a shame the 'Jews' forgot to hand over ALL the keys!


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


This seems to be the gist of it.
Israel is going to be FAR more effective than the terrorists – they have the money, training and equipment to make it so.  Then, when the terrorists kill a fraction of the Israelites than the counter attacks everyone bemoans Israel for defending themselves.
If they would cease attacking Israel then you would not have an issue with reprisals.  The real question here is what would all these naysayers have Israel do?  Simply accept constant rocket attacks?


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 You seem to have a problem with anything that shows the arab muslims to be what they are. SEMI LITERATE BLOODTHIRSTY COWARDLY TERRORISTS THAT LIE AND HIDE BEHIND WOMEN AND CHILDREN.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...







 What keys didn't they hand over then, as the arab muslims were not entitled to any thing other than what they got.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

They actually


FA_Q2 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 They actually want them to line up facing the mass graves they have dug and accept the mass murders to follow because the Jews should be the slaves of the muslims and not own anything at all


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Still some keys missing for Gaza!


----------



## Nutz (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I agree...but teapers in America ARE terrorist and you support their Muslim like tactics.  You are a hypocrite...JooTeaper.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



The Israelis did hand over a Joooo free Gaza to the Palestinians and the animals thanked them by shooting thousands of rockets into Israel.  There is no coexistence with Islamic savages.  Hamas = ISIS.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Just because they may hold certain views you disagree with, doesn't make them terrorists.

 Isn't it time you brushed up on the definition of terrorist?  Or perhaps you can visit the U.S. State dept website of foreign terrorist organizations to see that they're all Muslims?


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



LOL

Hamas is a terrorist orgnisation it is definitely NOT ISIS!

Why ISIS is against Hamas Sarbaz Roohulla Rezvi Crescent Magazine


----------



## Nutz (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


  This is why you teapers are pathetic.  Have you been paying attention at all?  Kill all the muslims for all I care.  But that doesn't change the fact...in the States....teapers are the real terrorists.  Hell, they already threatened to use women as human shields.  Why do you support teaper terrorism if you are like me and find killer muslim terrorism to be horrific? 

Jooteaper.  Get a clue.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 LINK to these missing KEYS or stop spamming the board


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 If you look you will see that IS and hamas have the same roots in ultra extremist islam


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No spamming on this board from me Phoney....

When Gaza is still under control of Israel then not all the keys have been handed over...

Have a think about it dumbass!


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If you look you will see that ISIS and Hamas are not the same... If they were the same then why would ISIS attack Hamas?

Surely Israel would be ISIS primary target!

Oh, unless of course, ISIS is funded by Israel and the US?!?!


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I have no idea what you're talking about. Give me an example of Jewish terrorism.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



The difference between ISIS and Hamas is same as the difference between ISIS and Boko Haram or ISIS and Al Shabab, the animals operate in and are in control of different territory.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Maybe you should think about as according to hamas gaza is not under the control of Israel, but it is under the control of hamas. Israel only blockades gaza and does not allow arab muslim Palestinians free access to Israel because of past terrorist attacks. You forget that one side of gaza is Egypt so how can Israel control it fully when the are not in Egyptian territory ?  Try looking at a map DUMBASS


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Is A.Q. and B.H. not the same, just bloodthirsty terrorist following the commands of their god. Are not I.S. and hamas not just bloodthirsty terrorists following the commands of their god. When you understand this you will realise that all bloodthirsty terrorist muslims are the same as they follow the command of their god.


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Egypt doesn't control the air and sea of Gaza dummy!


----------



## Daniyel (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


This is a very interesting question you got here, why Israel is not the (primary ) target of IS, now you probably realize there are many less organized Islamic terrorist organizations around the globe that never attacked Israel so your assumption was that they are being funded by Israel such as Al Qaeda for instance, undoubtedly they would be cheering the destruction of Israel but they did not attacked Israel at least not as we know.
So the ground assumption only answer half of the questions raised if in case it's true like why Al Qaeda that managed to pull the most devastating large scale terrorist attack in history didn't tried to pull this against Israel because obviously they could've and in that case the assumption that regardless the chance of tracing at least one to Israel it does answer the question of why they didn't attack Israel, but in that situation we find many flaws as for the reason these organizations ever created - Israel has no reason to lay convicting evidence among so many places while taking such an incredible risk for whatever reason you could've suggest.
In that case the assumption of Israel funding IS is false, IS was created for the reason all Islamic terrorist organizations were created and they know very well that they cant reach anywhere beyond local ground so they first trying to establish themselves as a strong militirized power before marching against Israel or the US or any other non Muslims, exactly as Iran strive first for dominant military power BEFORE committing any assault so does IS but their funding comes from those believing in their agenda - Sunnies that seek what all Islamic schools seek and it is to unify Muslims in their school of Islam, so they are in a position of multiple frontiers, the one they can win - weaker Islamic grounds, and the one they can't win - western civilizations, so unlike Hamas they have zero 'reasonable ' claim but they continue to do so exactly like Hamas does - kill all non Muslims.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



It does on its south side dummy.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



ISIS aren't stupid like Al Queda as the media makes them to be. They are all ex Sadam generals and military who suddenly found themselves out of work.  

The reason ISIS doesn't fuck with Israel is very simple. Never get into a battle you know you're going to loose. They fuck with the Americans because they know that we have a spineless Islam apologist in office now. It's not the same in Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Give me an example of Jewish terrorism.


Irgun...........King David hotel bombing.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Oh Phoney, you crack me up!
> 
> "don't like the truth"?
> 
> ...


Talking to him, is like talking to a 15 year old.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> That's probably because Palestinian animals use civilian infrastructure 99% of the time. The are depraved cowards who hide behind their own women and children. That been well established.


That hasn't been established at all.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> 100% of what Israel targeted was used to attack Israel, making it a military target. Try downloading Google Earth and take a look at gaza on satellite to see where the rocket launchers are. Then ask why when half of gaza is arable land do they set up in civilian areas in gaza and the camps ?


Shut up, troll, it's past your bedtime.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what you're talking about. Give me an example of Jewish terrorism.
> ...



British Military headquarters, unlike Muslim savages, they warned the British, and, this is an event which occurred over 90 years ago.  We're talking about today, Dildo the Anusmouth, keep up.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > That's probably because Palestinian animals use civilian infrastructure 99% of the time. The are depraved cowards who hide behind their own women and children. That been well established.
> ...


Sure it has.  Well documented.  The depraved animals use schools, hospitals, mosques, ambulances, apartment buildings, etc.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> British Military headquarters, unlike Muslim savages, they warned the British, and, this is an event which occurred over 90 years ago.


It was a fucking hotel.  They didn't call it,_ "The King David Military Headquarters"._  And it doesn't matter how much warning you give, you cannot target civilian infrastructure.



Roudy said:


> We're talking about today, Dildo the Anusmouth, keep up.


Okay, last summers' assault on Gaza, was state sanctioned terrorism.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > British Military headquarters, unlike Muslim savages, they warned the British, and, this is an event which occurred over 90 years ago.
> ...



Stop talking out of your anus, bigmouth. 

King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"The hotel was the site of the central offices of the British Mandatory authorities of Palestine, principally the Secretariat of the Government of Palestine *and the Headquarters of the British Armed Forces in Palestineand Transjordan"*
*
Actually....Last summer's operation was to stop the Palestinian terrorist animals from shooting rockets at Israel. *


----------



## toastman (May 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > British Military headquarters, unlike Muslim savages, they warned the British, and, this is an event which occurred over 90 years ago.
> ...



King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The *King David Hotel bombing* was an attack carried out on Monday July 22, 1946 by the militant Zionist underground organization, the Irgun, *on the British administrative headquarters for Palestine, which was housed in the southern wing*[1] of the King David Hotel in Jerusalem

The hotel was the site of the central offices of the British Mandatory authorities of Palestine, principally the Secretariat of the Government of Palestine and the Headquarters of the British Armed Forces in Palestine and Transjordan

The Irgun *sent warnings by telephone*, including one to the hotel's own switchboard, *which the staff decided to ignore*, but none directly to the British authorities.[6]


----------



## toastman (May 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > British Military headquarters, unlike Muslim savages, they warned the British, and, this is an event which occurred over 90 years ago.
> ...


State sanctioned terrorism?? Uhhh, how many times did Israel warn Hamas to stop launching rockets before it actually went through with through operation???
You can only poke the bear so many times before the bear attacks you back.

Don't attack Israel, Israel won't retaliate. Pretty simple, no ? But of course, Hamas WANTS civilian casualties. That's how they get their support.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 20, 2015)

toastman said:


> King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> The *King David Hotel bombing* was an attack carried out on Monday July 22, 1946 by the militant Zionist underground organization, the Irgun, *on the British administrative headquarters for Palestine, which was housed in the southern wing*[1] of the King David Hotel in Jerusalem
> 
> ...


So what.  A "militant underground organization" is not an army, it's a gang.  A gang of terrorists.  It was no different than the Boston Marathon bombing.  Or the Oklahoma City bombing.

I swear, you Israeli kiss-asses will jump through hoops,  just to defend Israeli atrocities.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 20, 2015)

toastman said:


> State sanctioned terrorism?? Uhhh, how many times did Israel warn Hamas to stop launching rockets before it actually went through with through operation???
> You can only poke the bear so many times before the bear attacks you back.
> 
> Don't attack Israel, Israel won't retaliate. Pretty simple, no ? But of course, Hamas WANTS civilian casualties. That's how they get their support.


Only when the occupation and blockade has ended, can Israel tell Hamas to stop launching rockets.  Until then, Hamas has every right in the world to defend itself from foreign aggression.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Stop talking out of your anus, bigmouth.
> 
> King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Shove that shit up your ass, you twisted little bitch!

End the occupation, then you won't get rockets.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...



Actually you shoved your hoof up your mouth, it wasn't really a hotel, the Israelis attacked British military HQ, just like George Washington our nation's founder attacked the Brits.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Stop talking out of your anus, bigmouth.
> ...



There is no Israeli occupation, the Israelis pulled out of Gaza entirely and the Palestinian animals started shooting rockets, you oxygen theif. 

Do you mean to mumble or is your mouth naturally full of shit?


----------



## toastman (May 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > State sanctioned terrorism?? Uhhh, how many times did Israel warn Hamas to stop launching rockets before it actually went through with through operation???
> ...


How the fuck is launching rockets considered defence ? Holy fuck how brainwashed are you ?
Then you have the nerve to call me an Israeli kiss ass? You are the leader of Palestinian ass kissers.


----------



## toastman (May 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...



"It was no different than the Boston Marathon bombing.  Or the Oklahoma City bombing."

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## toastman (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're talking to a guy who just compared the King David Hotel bombing to the Boston Marathon bombing


----------



## toastman (May 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > State sanctioned terrorism?? Uhhh, how many times did Israel warn Hamas to stop launching rockets before it actually went through with through operation???
> ...



No rockets = no dead Gazans. Why is that so hard to understand ? What does Hamas stand to lose if they stop launching rockets at Israel ?


----------



## Humanity (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



How many 'warnings' has Israel had?

Does that mean Hamas is not a terrorist organisation?


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Terrorism is the intentional targeting and killing of civilians for political or ideological purposes.  Which Israel doesn't do, but for Muslims especially Palestinian savages it is business as usual.  That's why Hamas is designated officially by the US and Western nations as a terrorist organization, and Israel isn't.   

You started with nothing and you still have most of it left.


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





So this means that gaza is open on one side so cant be under the control of Israel.............DUMMY


 Do you have problems understanding that gaza is bordered by two sovereign nations not surrounded by one


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






NONE


----------



## Humanity (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Have a scan through the 975,000 Google results and tell me that Israel does not target civilians for political or ideological purposes...

Google


----------



## Humanity (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Really?

You know the Hamas charter that you zionists keep banging on about....

Is that not warning enough?


----------



## Humanity (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Do you have problems with Israel controlling airspace and ocean around Gaza DUMMY?

Understand that and then you will understand where the missing keys are...... DUMMY!


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 First page is all ANTI ISREALI BIASED SOURCES so why go any further than that. Now find an unbiased source to prove your claims or admit that you LIE


----------



## Humanity (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Wow, Phoney... Didn't you find any unbiased sources?

Do you know why?

Because the truth hurts!!!

So, toddle off and find me an unbiased source that states different...

I just gave you 975,000 links to look at and you can't give me ONE!


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 NOT A ONE all biased sources, even the wiki one is from an islamonazi source.   As for my links you always lie about them so I don't bother with you anymore.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Stop talking out of your anus, bigmouth.
> ...


This is what happens when you use Google to ‘find’ an example and then don’t bother to read it.

Every single sourced used thus far has shredded your side’s arguments.  Every single one.  Those brought to you have been ignored and your own you failed to read.

And you expect anyone here to take your asinine comments as serious?  The above is the best you can bring to bear – baseless insults.  You have no facts to compare Israel to Hamas terrorism.  Sorry that reality does not conform to your unabated hate.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


No, you gave 0 links – just an asinine Google search.  You have been given several and even showed how those used to support your position thus far have actually supported the opposite.  See above, WHY should I or anyone take you seriously when your hate is predicated on ignorance of the situation.  If it was based on reality then you would have brought something to support it in the last week.

The really pathetic part is that there is information out there to address – information that shows Israel reactions are very harsh and a debate on what the future should look like but you can’t have that conversation – you are to focused on hate and vitrol to even see who is the real predicator of the violence and death.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



It doesn't. Have a scan through google and see that Palestinian animals target civilians and are proud to do so.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Hamas is yet another bunch of Islamic terrorist animals who want to destroy Israel and slaughter the Jews, and establish an Islamic Caliphate of Palestine.  All these Islamic animals have a terrorist manifesto, Hamas is no different.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yup, subhumanity used the search keywords "Israel targets civilians" and even so, came up with jack shit.  These terrorist ass lickers are a laugh a minute.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The sources are of course bullshit because of the search keywords "Israel targets civilians". Had he used "DOES Israel targets civilians?" Then we would have seen a more neutral list that would clearly say NO IT DOESN'T. 

These assholes are so friggin transparent.


----------



## fanger (May 20, 2015)

Let me google that for you













*Search Results*

*Does Israel Target Civilians? | The Institute for Palestine ...*
 The Institute for Palestine Studies*does*-*israel*-*target*-*civilians*
11 Aug 2014 - The proportion of _civilian_ casualties has been similarly high in previous_Israeli_ assaults on Gaza, as well as the war on Lebanon in 2006.
*Israel is deliberately targeting civilians in Gaza | The ...*
electronicintifada.net › Blogs › Rights and Accountability
13 Jul 2014 - The UN says 77 percent of the Palestinians killed in _Israel's_ relentless bombing campaign on the besieged Gaza Strip have been _civilians_. A report by the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs details _Israel's_ current assault, now it in its sixth day.
*Targeted killings by Israel Defense Forces - Wikipedia, the ...*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Targeted*_killings_by_*Israel*_Defense_Forces
_Israeli targeted_ killings, by the _Israel_ Defense Forces (IDF) also called _targeted_ .... This implies a ratio of _civilians_ to _targets_ of 1:1.44 during the whole period. .... Some hold that such strikes _do_ not reduce terrorism, but encourage more recruits ...
*Does Israel intentionally target civilians? | +972 Magazine*
972mag.com/*does*-*israel*-intentionally-*target*-*civilians*/13626/
22 Apr 2011 - _Israeli_ policy (unlike Hamas or Hezbollah) is not intended to maximize_civilian_ casualties. Yet it _does_ intentionally _target civilians_: it is intended to produce maximal _civilian_ distress, while avoiding mass _civilian_ casualties.
*The World Asks: Is Israel Targeting Civilians in Gaza ...*
2014 July Informed Comment*israel*-*targeting*-*civilians*.html
23 Jul 2014 - The World Asks: Is _Israel Targeting Civilians_ in Gaza? ... for many children, Operation Protective Edge _will_ be their fourth experience of conflict.
*HRW: Israel targets fleeing Palestinian civilians — RT News*
rt.com/news/177964-*israel*-fleeing-*civilians*-hrw/
5 Aug 2014 - “When _will_ there be justice for the _civilians_ in Khuza'a, who suffered shelling for days, then faced deadly _attacks_ by _Israeli_ soldiers after being ...
*Gaza: Israeli Soldiers Shoot and Kill Fleeing Civilians ...*
Human Rights Watch Defending Human Rights Worldwide*israeli*-soldiers-shoot-and-kill-fleeing-*civilian*...
4 Aug 2014 - When _will_ there be justice for the _civilians_ in Khuza'a, who suffered shelling for days, then faced deadly _attacks_ by _Israeli_ soldiers after being ...
*Israel is finding it harder to deny targeting Gaza infrastructure*
Latest US news world news sports and opinion from the Guardian theguardian.com The Guardian › World › Israel
29 Jul 2014 - The _Israeli_ army has said previously that it _does_ not _target_ critical ..._Civilian_ suffering looks set to boost international anger over the crisis.
*Independent investigation details Israel's deliberate targeting*
mondoweiss.net/2015/01/ind


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

fanger said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 And the same results show that the sources for every single link is an ISLAMONAZI one. Not an unbiased source there at all.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Let me google that for you
> ...


The more interesting point is that I get different results entirely than he does.

You do realize that Google filters and prioritizes results based on your search and site patterns right?  I’ll let you guess what the difference is between my results (where those results are not based on search patterns because of the security setting here) and your results are.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

fanger said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mondoweiss, RT News, Palestine intifarta, 972 magazine?  Ha ha ha.  Oh my, you're even stupider than I thought.


----------



## fanger (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The sources are of course bullshit because of the search keywords "Israel targets civilians". Had he used "DOES Israel targets civilians?" Then we would have seen a more neutral list that would clearly say NO IT DOESN'T.
> 
> These assholes are so friggin transparent.


I googled DOES Israel targets civilians? and posted the result
Roudy, no one ever accused you of thinking


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 20, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The sources are of course bullshit because of the search keywords "Israel targets civilians". Had he used "DOES Israel targets civilians?" Then we would have seen a more neutral list that would clearly say NO IT DOESN'T.
> ...




fanger will do anything to discredit Jews.  When I mentioned once that my dad's entire family had been killed by the Nazis, he/she said, "So what?  My dad's family aren't alive either!"  Well, did they die of natural causes or were they all killed by madmen?  Some people will say or do anything just to discredit Jews.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Correct, he's a liar and a propogandist what else is new. 

We all know what the results for "does Hamas target civilians" will yield, but why state the obvious?


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Anti semtism is a mental illness and the Muslim world is filled with lunatics like Fanger.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The sources are of course bullshit because of the search keywords "Israel targets civilians". Had he used "DOES Israel targets civilians?" Then we would have seen a more neutral list that would clearly say NO IT DOESN'T.
> ...



...and you went through and picked all the garbage sources you could. Your search results are based on your history of browsing these hate sites.   That's how google and other search engine algorithms work.  Do you see the ads on USMB?  They are based on your prior search activity.  Not everybody is seeing the same set of ads.

Baz ke zer zadi GOOZO?


----------



## fanger (May 20, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


If your dads_ entire _family had died in the forced labour camps how come you are hear?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 20, 2015)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



My dad's parents, 2 sisters and a brother were deported to a camp and died.  (I'm making a long story short--there were alot of grisly details.)  Somehow, my dad was able to escape and made his way to Russia, where he joined their army.  After the war, he came to America.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 20, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



From the way you phrased the question, you make it sound unusual.  There were alot of individual survivors of whole families that were massacred, in Jewish communities.  That's why most Orthodox families have many children--to have their revenge on Hitler.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Dumbass IslamoNazi fanger can't understand the basic concept of someone's entire family being killed, while they manage to somehow survive.  

Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## José (May 20, 2015)

> Originally posted by *ForeverYoung436*
> My dad's parents, 2 sisters and a brother were deported to a camp and died. (I'm making a long story short--there were alot of grisly details.) Somehow, my dad was able to escape and made his way to Russia, where he joined their army. After the war, he came to America.



"_The Western world, which had long tormented and abused the Jewish people, hastened to bless an event that saw an end to their victims' suffering. A debt was to be paid. Who was to pay it and where it was to be paid were not seen as of the essence, so long as it was not paid by Europeans in Europe._"

*Fawaz Turki, Palestinian writer*


----------



## mrjingles (May 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know this? Do you work for the IDF ? Are you an informant for the IDF? No, you are a terrorist supporting propagandist who lies about Jews/Israel. You have no credibility.
> ...


when the hell did this happen????


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

José said:


> > Originally posted by *ForeverYoung436*
> > My dad's parents, 2 sisters and a brother were deported to a camp and died. (I'm making a long story short--there were alot of grisly details.) Somehow, my dad was able to escape and made his way to Russia, where he joined their army. After the war, he came to America.
> 
> 
> ...


And you think Muslims were any better?

Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## mrjingles (May 20, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The sources are of course bullshit because of the search keywords "Israel targets civilians". Had he used "DOES Israel targets civilians?" Then we would have seen a more neutral list that would clearly say NO IT DOESN'T.
> ...


If Israel targeted civilians there would be no Palestinians. Which is ironic as this is a fictitious people.


----------



## mrjingles (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



If Hamas had control of its air and sea space they'd simply imprt weapons and money. Simple answer - deny them this and watcpeople like you cry.


----------



## mrjingles (May 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > State sanctioned terrorism?? Uhhh, how many times did Israel warn Hamas to stop launching rockets before it actually went through with through operation???
> ...


Then stop crying when Palestinian rats are culled in response


----------



## member (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




_*

 “No ya haven't, dipstick.”*_ 

 . . .have a sip…







It’s all an act…












_How much evidence is there that hamas_:  uses school grounds/hospitals & refugee camps as covers for terroristic activity? …. and like cowards, how much proof is there that hamass hides behind women, children and gramma ?


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

member said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



_"How much evidence is there that hamas_:  uses school grounds/hospitals & refugee camps as covers for terroristic activity? …. and like cowards, how much proof is there that hamass hides behind women, children and gramma ?"







58. On 17 July, UNRWA informed Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs about the finding of the weapons and their subsequent disappearance. In the *afternoon of 17 July, UNRWA issued a press release stating that a cache of approximately 20 rockets (sic) had been found hidden in a vacant school.







UNRWA strongly and unequivocally condemns the group or groups responsible for this flagrant violation of the inviolability of its premises under international law.

55. On 16 July 2015, a 120 MM mortar tube, a mortar bipod and twenty 120 MM mortar-round containers, with ammunition, were discovered under a blanket in the corner of a locked classroom. 






Incident (i): Presence of weaponry at the UNRWA Jabalia Elementary “C” and Ayyobiya Boys School on 22 July 2014

60. The Jabalia Elementary “C” and Ayyobiya Boys School is one in a row of five schools situated in an urban area to the east of the Jabalia refugee camp. Behind the school is a large open area with small-scale agricultural land. The Board was informed that this area was known for its use as a firing site for armed groups.








*


----------



## Humanity (May 21, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Well, my "assinine Google search"... It's a link that links to a further 975,000 links! So, there is a link...

Some members here do provide links, correct... My post refers to one member who fails to support a single word he says! That makes him a joke!

However, let's move on....

Which conversation would you like to have about the Israel Palestine situation because yes I can and will have that conversation...

I have no hate, just a strong view of Israel and it's belligerent politics...

So, fire away...


----------



## Phoenall (May 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 What about the Palestinians belligerent politics and violent terrorist attacks that have been a fact of life for the Jews since the 1917 declaration of the LoN


----------



## Humanity (May 21, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Provide a link to support your comment...

The oppressed have a right to fight back...

So, when rockets are fired into Israel from Gaza.... Don't be too surprised!

And before you start bleating on about me supporting terrorism...

Shall be just say that one mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter!

I do not support Hamas or terrorism.... I do not support the oppression by Israel either...


----------



## Daniyel (May 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Gaza Strip smuggling tunnels - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
"The oppressed" are definitely not Hamas and they have absolutely no right to target civilians, period.
When the rockets are being fired into Israeli civilians it is more like the Gazan's who shouldn't be surprised when Israel retaliation brings a total disaster and say whatever you want but Israel were the only side trying to minimize civilian casualties and since it was the Gaza's civilians responsible for "electing" Hamas and Co. in the first place knowingly what they aim for there is no room for moral ground now that they woke up between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Humanity (May 21, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > mrjingles said:
> ...



The oppressed are definitely the Palestinians living in Gaza...

• The international law of occupation applies to Israel with respect to the Gaza Strip in the spheres in which it continues to exercise control.
• The closure – restricting movement of civilians and civilian goods to and from Gaza by air, sea and land – is unlawful.
• Israel may determine the routes by which goods and people enter and leave Gaza and may run security checks. Israel may enforce these conditions, including against ships.
• Changes in control over Rafah Crossing mitigate Israel’s responsibility but do not eliminate it because of Israel’s control over travel between Gaza and the West Bank, travel via air and sea, and other spheres of life, as well as due to post-occupation duties.

Scale of Control Does Israel Control Gaza Gisha
Gaza-Israel conflict Is the fighting over - BBC News


----------



## Humanity (May 21, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Gaza's civilians responsible for "electing" Hamas



So, in your opinion, it's ok to target the civilians in Gaza because they are "responsible" for electing Hamas?


----------



## Daniyel (May 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


You've lightened my sight about something that is obvious to me but probably not to you.
When I said '"The oppressed" are definitely not Hamas' - and you answered saying 'The Palestinians' I just realized you simply don't see the distinction we do (or at least I do) when it comes to Palestinians and Hamas, by saying Hamas(and other organizations included such as PIJ) we are talking about a group of very hostile people - by saying Palestinians in general I'm referring to (at least) not hostile people which is the other group, its as they are separated branches of Palestinians.
Maybe now you'd be able to understand my post and respond properly, note that I specified precisely Hamas as separated group of Palestinians.
And for the sake of the debate lets try to bound the discussion to Gaza and Israel.


----------



## Daniyel (May 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza's civilians responsible for "electing" Hamas
> ...


*I'll repeat, Israel were the only side trying to minimize civilian casualties*, it can't go hand to hand with "its ok to target civilians".
I Do not feel any pity for those wish me to die, I Do feel pity for those who did not supported Hamas or the rest of the mob in the first place and just want to live in peace - *but my first priority goes to the Israeli civilians.*
Its not black and white as you try to conclude it, let me ask you this - you are standing in front of a man, one that already killed several innocent people and you know that if you won't shot him tomorrow he'll be executing another plan for mass killing of innocents, thing is that he stands nearby some kids, even his boy, you know that you can't take the shot without risk in hurting the kids - its most likely they'd get hurt, but you won't be able to catch him later and tomorrow he'd most certainly kill more..what would you do?


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza's civilians responsible for "electing" Hamas
> ...


So in your opinion, it's okay for Palestinian animals to shoot rockets at Israeli civilians while hiding behind their own civilians.


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Nations have a right to defend themselves against Islamic barbarians.  Gaza is ruled by Islamic terrorist savages with no respect for human life, especially their own.


----------



## fanger (May 21, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


And you would kill him even if your strike killed 15 or 20 civilians too


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

fanger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



The reason the animal shoots from behind 20 civilians is to entice the Israelis to do exactly that.  

Blame the Palestinian animals who do that, not Israel.


----------



## Humanity (May 21, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



I too see a VERY clear distinction between Hamas and the Palestinian people too...

Hamas, terrorist organisation... Palestinian people, oppressed civilians...

Yes, you did specify Hamas and not Palestinians... But, even though we both consider them separate, you cannot oppress Hamas without oppressing the people of Gaza...

When sanctions are placed upon a country/region then it is not ONLY the government who suffers!


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

Sounds like Hamas, like ISIS, are the ones who are oppressing their people, holding Palestinians hostage to their barbaric ideology, and using them as human shields.

Palestinians should be the ones to stop Hamas. But instead they make heroes out of these animals.

Unfortunately, Hamas rules Gaza with an iron fist, and like ISIS,  will kill those who have dissenting opinions.


----------



## Daniyel (May 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


That is the part of which I have to remind you that the Palestinians chose Hamas to govern them for promising to take over Israel killing all Israelis (if they could)  - correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Humanity (May 22, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



To support your claim you would also have to say that every German was a Nazi and deserved to die...


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 And the UN charter now applies to the Palestinians and they have to cease attacks on Israel

No it isn't as it is a legal blockade, and goods are not stopped.

No International law states that Israel has to allow goods or people to cross its territory to get to another

Correct and that is what gets right up your nose. And this is what they do

Since when has the west bank had a sea coast. as for Air travel they can always go via Egypt and Jordan.


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza's civilians responsible for "electing" Hamas
> ...







 No because they allow them to use civilian areas and act as human shields. This is covered in the Geneva conventions and turns the civilians into militia/military  and so valid targets


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2015)

fanger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 YES  if it saved untold thousands from being killed if I didn't.

 Would you take the shot if it was the leader of ISIS surrounded by women and children to save thousands from being raped and murdered ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Only those that gave them sustenance and support, but many people feel that way about the worlds Jews don't they. In fact some on this board would not hesitate to kill Jewish children because they hate the Jews so much


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Yet you see no problem with BDS that hurts the very people it is supposed to help the most.


----------



## Daniyel (May 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Before you just to comparison I'd like to know if you agree with my previous post or not.


----------



## Humanity (May 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Didn't say anything about west bank having a coast you dumbass!


----------



## Humanity (May 22, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Of course the Palestinians voted for Hamas... The same way the Germans voted for Adolf Hitler!


----------



## Humanity (May 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



This post makes no sense whatsoever... Can you rewrite it in clear response to the earlier post!


----------



## Humanity (May 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Makes you a zionist terrorist Phoney!


----------



## Humanity (May 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Only in your deranged head Phoney...!


----------



## Daniyel (May 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


You are still jumping to comparisons too early.
So in different words we can say that the Palestinians supported Hamas goal (passively and actively ) and without their support in Hamas none (or at least) most of this wouldn't happen? - therefore if the Palestinians are responsible for Hamas there is no way they could not be responsible for the consequinces of their actions and the following events, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



...and so it was necessary for the civilized world to defend itself against the evils of Nazism, as it is necessary to fight IslamoNazism by groups like Hamas and ISIS.


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Well how could the Palestinians cross from gaza to the west bank by sea then.  As that is what you posted. And since when has it been LAW to allow free passage for terrorists across sovereign land


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Might I suggest you get a remedial English course then you might understand it. Or would your prefer I posted in Farsi


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






 Does it indeed,    Then do explain who I am terrorising by targeting a military target with the intention of taking him/her out of the game.  You really are being silly letting your hatred rule your thought processess


----------



## Humanity (May 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Agreed


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 No actually written in the Geneva conventions.   I know you don't like the idea of International law applying to anyone but the muslims, but it does.


----------



## Humanity (May 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Where does it say that Phoney?????


----------



## Humanity (May 23, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



I fail to see what point you are actually trying to make here...

Yes the Palestinians voted for Hamas...

"...most of this wouldn't happen?" Most of what?

So the comprison is "too early"... How so?


----------



## fanger (May 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Fire your weapons, and whatever you hit, declare it the target


----------



## Kondor3 (May 23, 2015)

fanger said:


> Israel operates like America, other rogue NATO members and Saudi Arabia. It claims a divine right to terror-bomb other nations, groups and individuals at its discretion...


Awwwww... I take it that you don't much care for The West and its mode of dealing with these Militant Radical Islamist scum?

Never mind your hard-on over Israel.

I'll bet that really gets your goat (and your camel) in gripe-sessions at the local mosque.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Shit happens, in war.

Especially in warfare against savage Neanderthals who routinely embed war assets in schools and mosques and hospitals and residential neighborhoods.

Don't want to get hurt?

Don't fire rockets at an adversary living a few miles away who out-punches you by a 1000-to-1 ratio.

Duh.

The idiot leadership of Hamas is definitely a few fries short of a Happy Meal.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



That's how Palestinians operate.

Heyvoun.


----------



## member (May 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



what about the terrorists on the other side ?







how do you negotiate peace  

  with non-belligerent terrorists, who pose for pictures like this ?





what's all that about up there?  _you know what  _-- AND to top it off, they're the Government of the Palestinians...."terrorists."





.... in general, want to be known as: *Belligerent* or a sniveling, cowardly, evil terrorist ?

ordered from cairo - 30 minutes or less (_or it's free_).....


----------



## member (May 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the matter, can't read, you fucking moron?
> ...



how about a little white-matter..



 



keep pretending these open fields -- are just innocent firing ranges for 'armed groups.' * armed groups* ?


yeah, armed groups...   





(remember 

 al queda paid a visit to them last year)?  go ahead, *pretend they didn't..............*


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 " Israel’s control over travel between Gaza and the West Bank, travel via air and* sea*"


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Not hard with the population numbers if gaza, most being hamas followers


----------



## Daniyel (May 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


You still don't see the entire picture and this is why you can't make any comparison before you understand the entire picture which is why I'm walking you step by step on the responsibility for  'Protective Edge' and the situation in Gaza, so back to the subject - the Palestinians were fully responsible for Hamas - and they knew Hamas will attempt to attack Israel and they wanted their piece in it which is why they (most of them) elected Hamas - to attack Israel, if you do not agree lets go a little back, in case you do - I'd like to know again why are you not supporting Hamas if you do support the Palestinians which supports Hamas?
Another question, if you do support the Palestinians which supports Hamas, why are you still claiming they are the oppressed or that they have the right to attack civilians and Israel doesn't?
Take your time.


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Exactly.  It wasn't as if Hamas attempted a hostile takeover, the Gazans knew exactly what they were going to get, and got it.


----------



## Humanity (May 25, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



hahahaha...

Don't be a patronizing prick Daniyel...

The "picture" that you don't see is that every democratic country has the right to vote in a government... Whoever they choose... A 'free' choice...

Somewhere down the line the people may get a little disenchanted with their choice and not agree with their government... The people then have the right to change their mind and vote the party out at the next election...

Thats how people are, how democracy works...

So, every German a Nazi Daniyel?


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Don't see any buyer's remorse for Hamas with the Palestinians.  Even after years of war and blockade.


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2015)

Prediction: if the Islamic State gets into a position to threaten Israel in any serious way, we will start seeing the mainstream media grow markedly sympathetic to it, with a spate of articles hailing the new “maturity” and “moderation” of the Islamic State.

“ISIS Approaches Israel: Islamic State Loyalists Thwarted By Syrian Rebels Along Golan Heights Border,” by Morgan Winsor, International Business Times, May 20, 2015:

You are being redirected...


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 So when are the dictators now ruling in Palestine going to hold the next elections, if ever..................

 So every dickhead a Jew hater  inhumanity


----------



## Daniyel (May 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Oh right, the slight disenchantment of annihilating Israel and liberating Palestine by all means necessary is definitely why Hamas appealed to the Palestinians overy Fatah and the PIJ,  the only difference which you thankfully pointed out is that Hamas does not agree for any short term recognition of Israel and Fatah does.
Now before you hump into false comparisons (again) let's discuss something you can provide answers and we can continue this debate like grownups,  check my previous questions.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Don't see any buyer's remorse for Hamas with the Palestinians.  Even after years of war and blockade.


Whether or not they have remorse, is none of your fucking business, asshole.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Oh right, the slight disenchantment of annihilating Israel and liberating Palestine by all means necessary is definitely why Hamas appealed to the Palestinians overy Fatah and the PIJ,  the only difference which you thankfully pointed out is that Hamas does not agree for any short term recognition of Israel and Fatah does.
> Now before you hump into false comparisons (again) let's discuss something you can provide answers and we can continue this debate like grownups,  check my previous questions.


That is not true.  They voted for Hamas because they were less corrupt than the PA and were more concerned with the Palestinian's interests.


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't see any buyer's remorse for Hamas with the Palestinians.  Even after years of war and blockade.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Mindful said:


>


Are you a Palestinian citizen?

Then it's none of your fucking business too!


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't see any buyer's remorse for Hamas with the Palestinians.  Even after years of war and blockade.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What's none of my fucking business?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


>


You don't have to be a tough guy to tell a little bitch like you to fuck off!


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's non of your fucking business! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Mindful said:


> What's none of my fucking business?


Who Gazan's choose to represent them?


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > What's none of my fucking business?
> ...



It's the Israel Palestine forum, if you don't want to see people's opinions on this matter then fuck off elsewhere, asshole.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> It's the Israel Palestine forum, if you don't want to see people's opinions on this matter then fuck off elsewhere, asshole.


It's obvious you don't understand the point I was making.  So shove it up your ass, prick!


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's the Israel Palestine forum, if you don't want to see people's opinions on this matter then fuck off elsewhere, asshole.
> ...



That kind of rage will spike your blood pressure.


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's the Israel Palestine forum, if you don't want to see people's opinions on this matter then fuck off elsewhere, asshole.
> ...



What point were you trying to make shithead?  Speak in one of the known human languages.


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Maybe he's pissed off cause his suicide vest didn't arrive today?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Mindful said:


> That kind of rage will spike your blood pressure.


I suppose you see nothing wrong with his posts?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Maybe he's pissed off cause his suicide vest didn't arrive today?


The little bitchy troll thinks he's funny.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What point were you trying to make shithead?  Speak in one of the known human languages.


Grow up, troll.


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of rage will spike your blood pressure.
> ...



Like I said, bigmouth, this is the Israel Palestine forum.  Gazans don't seem to have buyer's remorse about electing Hamas.  

You don't wanna hear about it?  FUCK OFF.


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he's pissed off cause his suicide vest didn't arrive today?
> ...


No I think you're funny.  Big mouth, small IQ.


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of rage will spike your blood pressure.
> ...



You suppose right.

You, on the other hand...,,,,,


----------



## Daniyel (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right, the slight disenchantment of annihilating Israel and liberating Palestine by all means necessary is definitely why Hamas appealed to the Palestinians overy Fatah and the PIJ,  the only difference which you thankfully pointed out is that Hamas does not agree for any short term recognition of Israel and Fatah does.
> ...


Be whatever reason they did - and I also agree with you on this one - they knew Hamas and their intentions - regardless the PA corruption the first thing (should?) interest someone is above all the sake of his/her loved ones - it's not like they didn't know who they are and obviously if anyone can reach anything it's more likely to be the PA over Hamas and the PIJ and whatever level of corruption it's irrational to prioritize an insignificant issue such as corruption over the sake of the people in Gaza which is first of all to NOT put them in risk - if that's not a Palestinian interest only then it should be rational to vote for Hamas..so it's clear the Palestinians knew exactly what Hamas intentions are and they knew there will be consequences with Israel(let's put economic and other irrelevant subjects aside) and they decided that's best for them.
Maybe you can provide me an answer for my earlier questions?


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of rage will spike your blood pressure.
> ...



I suppose bigmouth Internet tough guy is now going to whine for us?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right, the slight disenchantment of annihilating Israel and liberating Palestine by all means necessary is definitely why Hamas appealed to the Palestinians overy Fatah and the PIJ,  the only difference which you thankfully pointed out is that Hamas does not agree for any short term recognition of Israel and Fatah does.
> ...






 And turned out worse than fatah and the PLO combined, and they offered a free Kalashnikov with every 100 votes


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...







 And unless you are a Palestinian citizen what Israel does is none of your business either is it


----------



## fanger (May 25, 2015)

Flashback, unless you are a South African Black  what RSA does is none of your business either is it, we ended Apartheid in south Africa, and we will end Jewish Apartheid in Palestine, I hope you stay alive long enough to see it Phoney cough, cough, wheez


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2015)

fanger said:


> Flashback, unless you are a South African Black  what RSA does is none of your business either is it, we ended Apartheid in south Africa, and we will end Jewish Apartheid in Palestine, I hope you stay alive long enough to see it Phoney cough, cough, wheez



More


----------



## SAYIT (May 25, 2015)

fanger said:


> Flashback, unless you are a South African Black what RSA does is none of your business either is it, we ended Apartheid in south Africa, and we will end Jewish Apartheid in Palestine...


 
In order to end "Jewish Apartheid in Palestine" you must first start it.
Go get 'em, Tigger.


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

fanger said:


> Flashback, unless you are a South African Black  what RSA does is none of your business either is it, we ended Apartheid in south Africa, and we will end Jewish Apartheid in Palestine, I hope you stay alive long enough to see it Phoney cough, cough, wheez



Who's we?  You and the rest of your IslamoNazi farter goozo friends?


----------



## Daniyel (May 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Flashback, unless you are a South African Black  what RSA does is none of your business either is it, we ended Apartheid in south Africa, and we will end Jewish Apartheid in Palestine, I hope you stay alive long enough to see it Phoney cough, cough, wheez
> ...


It's the Racistio Circus, the clowns in town folks!


----------



## Humanity (May 25, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



There is no " false comparison"... 

It's simply your inability to see beyond your victimhood...

Jews now have a homeland, rightly so, so how about allowing the Palestinians a homeland?

There are too many 'deflections', not only on this board, that simply puts hurdles in the way of a peaceful solution.


----------



## Humanity (May 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Another memorable post Phoney....

Well done


----------



## Humanity (May 25, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Some things are not always black and white...

Basing your argument simply on the Hamas Charter does not give a clear and balanced view of why Hamas were elected in the first place!

Why Hamas Won CounterPunch Tells the Facts Names the Names


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Be whatever reason they did - and I also agree with you on this one - they knew Hamas and their intentions - regardless the PA corruption the first thing (should?) interest someone is above all the sake of his/her loved ones - it's not like they didn't know who they are and obviously if anyone can reach anything it's more likely to be the PA over Hamas and the PIJ and whatever level of corruption it's irrational to prioritize an insignificant issue such as corruption over the sake of the people in Gaza which is first of all to NOT put them in risk - if that's not a Palestinian interest only then it should be rational to vote for Hamas..so it's clear the Palestinians knew exactly what Hamas intentions are and they knew there will be consequences with Israel(let's put economic and other irrelevant subjects aside) and they decided that's best for them.
> Maybe you can provide me an answer for my earlier questions?


Hamas intentions were to become more of a political force, than a militia one.



> _As the parliamentary election scheduled for January 25, 2006 drew near, *Hamas published a manifesto that Western news agencies found remarkable for the absence of mention of any goal to eliminate Israel.* Hamas candidate Gazi Hamad said it reflected the group’s position of seeking a Palestinian state along the 1967 borders. * He said Hamas would not recognize that Israel had a “right to exist”, but that it was seeking to shift strategies away from armed struggle to engagement in the political process*. Palestinian cabinet minister Ghassan Khatib said, “Having Hamas inside the system is a positive development whereby they have to abide by the rules of the majority and respect the arguments of the administration they are part of, which includes a state built on 1967 borders. *It will take time but Hamas will no longer have their own militia. It will be solely a political force.”*_


----------



## Phoenall (May 26, 2015)

fanger said:


> Flashback, unless you are a South African Black  what RSA does is none of your business either is it, we ended Apartheid in south Africa, and we will end Jewish Apartheid in Palestine, I hope you stay alive long enough to see it Phoney cough, cough, wheez







 reported for data mining


----------



## Phoenall (May 26, 2015)

Mindful said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Flashback, unless you are a South African Black  what RSA does is none of your business either is it, we ended Apartheid in south Africa, and we will end Jewish Apartheid in Palestine, I hope you stay alive long enough to see it Phoney cough, cough, wheez
> ...






 He is being fed by a disgusting troll who thinks it is hilarious that I suffer from COPD and emphysema which means I use oxygen to help me live a normal life,


----------



## Phoenall (May 26, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 They have one it is called Jordan, or haven't you been keeping up with the events of 1923 when the LoN partitioned Palestine into two parts arab muslim Palestine and Jewish Palestine. From then on the arab muslims had no claims on the land of Jewish Palestine. So the "Palestinians" have their homeland and it is called Jordan, but they screwed up when they tried to depose the rulers and turn it into yet another Islamic state.


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



I've seen instances of these lowlife scum infesting the different threads. Who like to use illness, mental and physical, to mock and insult.

Also bereavement.

Not to mention the Jew baiting.


----------



## Daniyel (May 26, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


I didn't mean just the Hamas Charter if that doesn't ring a bell,http://www.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-C...e-only-way-to-ensure-Israels-security-371321- but the militant aggression which is far from being a political behavior and we all know they lie so does anyone here believe Israel would remove the blockade by assaulting Israeli civilians? Neither the Gazans and as I've said before there are way more than just one Palestinian interest that Hamas surly couldn't manage such as economy, education, welfare, and foreign affairs - Hamas intentions were to use military force (to terrorize) it's needs on others trying to make anything by force, that's not even close to ensure the safety of the Gazans, don't you think?


----------



## Daniyel (May 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Be whatever reason they did - and I also agree with you on this one - they knew Hamas and their intentions - regardless the PA corruption the first thing (should?) interest someone is above all the sake of his/her loved ones - it's not like they didn't know who they are and obviously if anyone can reach anything it's more likely to be the PA over Hamas and the PIJ and whatever level of corruption it's irrational to prioritize an insignificant issue such as corruption over the sake of the people in Gaza which is first of all to NOT put them in risk - if that's not a Palestinian interest only then it should be rational to vote for Hamas..so it's clear the Palestinians knew exactly what Hamas intentions are and they knew there will be consequences with Israel(let's put economic and other irrelevant subjects aside) and they decided that's best for them.
> ...


In 2006 that's lovely words, Hamas were elected and I bet they all will share a good laugh about that manifesto. 
 a little Iranian fashioned.


----------



## Phoenall (May 26, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 They have one it is called Jordan, or haven't you been keeping up with the events of 1923 when the LoN partitioned Palestine into two parts arab muslim Palestine and Jewish Palestine. From then on the arab muslims had no claims on the land of Jewish Palestine. So the "Palestinians" have their homeland and it is called Jordan, but they screwed up when they tried to depose the rulers and turn it into yet another Islamic state.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Yup. This is where all the antisemitic misfits gather to perform. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Be whatever reason they did - and I also agree with you on this one - they knew Hamas and their intentions - regardless the PA corruption the first thing (should?) interest someone is above all the sake of his/her loved ones - it's not like they didn't know who they are and obviously if anyone can reach anything it's more likely to be the PA over Hamas and the PIJ and whatever level of corruption it's irrational to prioritize an insignificant issue such as corruption over the sake of the people in Gaza which is first of all to NOT put them in risk - if that's not a Palestinian interest only then it should be rational to vote for Hamas..so it's clear the Palestinians knew exactly what Hamas intentions are and they knew there will be consequences with Israel(let's put economic and other irrelevant subjects aside) and they decided that's best for them.
> ...



Yeah, the same way ISIS calls itself an Islamic state with a political force.


----------



## fanger (May 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Flashback, unless you are a South African Black  what RSA does is none of your business either is it, we ended Apartheid in south Africa, and we will end Jewish Apartheid in Palestine, I hope you stay alive long enough to see it Phoney cough, cough, wheez
> ...


If you post freely something on here, you cannot later claim it was data mined,


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


You're a sock who got banned for data mining.  

Goozo.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






 I didn't, so you got your details from somewhere else


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



"There are too many 'deflections', not only on this board, that simply puts hurdles in the way of a peaceful solution."


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Rather than 'clever' words...

How about this...

Hamas are a terrorist organisation... They have no support from me whatsoever...

The Palestinian people voted for Hamas... That does NOT make every Palestinian a terrorist!

Don't you agree?


----------



## Daniyel (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


I do, but here is the problem, while the vast majority of Palestinians supports military actions against Israeli civilians you can't just separate the infected - they bare full responsibility for the consequences and to be considered as HOSTILE ENEMIES of the state of Israel. 
When you back to legitimizing such people that supports violence against innocents you are not only preventing any progress but you also push things backward ('inciting' or encouraging for violence), so there are the innocent ("innocent " PIJ/Fatah fans) that did not took part in the raise of Hamas - yes we all heard that tune already - they bare full responsibility as they claim to be the same Palestinians that voted for Hamas and if Hamas was succeed they were also moving to Israel to reap the fruit. 
 The Crimes the Palestinians committed against them (the non voting population and youth) is the real crime against humanity and with all the pain I see no way out of this without them getting hurt - thanks to people like you that encourage Palestinians of all circles for violence, shame on you.


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



And there is the problem Daniyel...

You are a belligerent racist... As most Israeli zionists appear to be!

So, there is little to no possibility of sensible discussion with you or anyone who thinks like you...

I encourage no one for violence or terrorism... Quite the opposite... As you will know, I do not support Hamas in anyway and would be very happy for them to be removed from power... Yet you think that by my supporting people who are oppressed that I support violence! And yes, I believe that the Palestinians are oppressed not only by Israel but also by Hamas...

If Israel would stop it's illegal settlement policy, agree to the Palestinian people having their own Palestinian State, remove the blockade from Gaza... The I would support Israel 100% in defending itself from any attack from the Palestinian government...

Until that happens then I will support the Palestinian people, NOT Hamas...


----------



## fanger (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Israel inflicted massive and unprecedented harm to Palestinian civilians in the 2014 Gaza war Page 2 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Daniyel (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


I see you are dragging back old habits, so let's keep it simple.
Yes or No question - Do you believe that the Palestinians would revolt against Hamas,PIJ, and Fatah to create a new Democratic government that would strive for peace and Palestinian interests with Israel when the world would stop all aid to Gaza demanding imprisonment of the terrorist regimes?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 27, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



The Palestinians are part of the larger Arab people.  As we just saw from the Arab Spring, those peoples are not capable of developing a true democracy.  This is not racism, just observation.  Look at what happened in Egypt, Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Iraq, Yemen, etc.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







The peaceful solution was in place in 1923 when the LoN gave the arab muslims a national home and a king to rule them. But they did not want any other religion to have land in the M.E. so started violent attacks and terrorism to force the issue


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Of course, but hamas is doing its best to ethnically cleanse those from gaza


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







You claim that Daniel is racist and then spout racist remarks yourself.   What illegal settlement policy does Israel have as the last time I looked it is not illegal to build on land you own under International Law. When did Israel ever stop the Palestinians from having their own state, and a link showing this to be so. Why should Israel allow hamas to flood gaza with weapons that will be used to target and murder Israeli children. Why cant hamas/fatahtalk peace terms and mutual borders for the occupation and blockade to be lifted as the Geneva conventions and UN resolutions say.

If Israel did as you want then you would not support them when they flattened gaza in response to the terrorist attacks and acts of war, you would be even more anti Israel/Jew than you are now


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...





 So why use the same words used by the trolls from another board. You have been told before about this and just cant stop acting like a troll yourself. Look at your remarks above and tell me that you are not using my health issues instead of answering the points raised ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ...and then spout racist remarks yourself



Show me where Phoney!


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



A very loaded yes or no question....

However, I will answer and tell you why I give the answer....

No, there will be no revolution against Hamas...

Why? Not because the 'average' Palestinian doesn't want change... It is because of the 'fear factor'... 

Gaza Hamas killed and tortured says Amnesty - BBC News

Most revolutions require a military involvement... Hamas does not have a military... It has terrorists... Terrorists will not support the 'will' of the people... They will support the 'will' of their paymaster... Whoever that is!

The ONLY 'revolution' available to the Palestinians is through the ballot box... Through a true and fair election...

If, after a true and fair election, Hamas remains in power then, I am sorry to say, my support, my sympathy, for the Palestinian people would be far less than it is now.

For the rest of your question, well, I will choose to not answer at this point... Why? Because "I see you are dragging back old habits"...


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Yes they are... And?

If I 'observe' that every Jew has a big nose and make that my 'point' then that does not make me 'anti-semetic'?

If I 'observe' that Netanyahu and his cronies have ZERO intention of EVER finding a peaceful solution does that make me 'anti zionist'?


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



"The *International Court of Justice*, the *UN General Assembly* and the *United Nations Security Council* regards Israel as the "*Occupying Power*". UN Special Rapporteur Richard Falk called Israel’s occupation *"an affront to international law."* The *Israeli High Court of Justice has ruled that Israel holds the West Bank under "belligerent occupation".* According to Talia Sasson, the *High Court of Justice in Israel,* with a variety of different justices sitting, has repeatedly stated for more than four decades that *Israel’s presence in the West Bank is in violation of international law.*"

Israeli-occupied territories - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> If Israel did as you want then you would not support them when they flattened gaza in response to the terrorist attacks and acts of war, you would be even more anti Israel/Jew than you are now



Let me try and spell this out to you AGAIN Phoney...

I am NOT anti Jew...

However, IF Israel did as I suggest then I would support Israel in carrying out an attack on Gaza with 'reasonable' force in an attempt to topple any terrorist government/organisation!

PROVIDED...

That every civilian in Gaza is protected during the "act of war" under the usual international treaties and conventions!


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ...and then spout racist remarks yourself
> ...







 I did in my reply, I itemised them as you well know. But you are too much of a coward to put them in your demands because it will make you look like a complete moron.



   What illegal settlement policy does Israel have as the last time I looked it is not illegal to build on land you own under International Law. When did Israel ever stop the Palestinians from having their own state, and a link showing this to be so.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...







 No but it makes you a racist as you are racial characteristics to attack all Jews 

 Yes as you have no concrete evidence of that being the case


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 The word of a proven anti-Semitic Jew hater is more relevant than the truth now is it.


 And we find that the author of thos Wiki entry has been banned for "abusively using multiple accounts"   calling into dispute anything he has published on Wiki.

 So just another strike and you will be looking at retracting your racist remarks


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > If Israel did as you want then you would not support them when they flattened gaza in response to the terrorist attacks and acts of war, you would be even more anti Israel/Jew than you are now
> ...







 COWFLOP   As Israel is working within international treaties and conventions . As for reasonable force in war their is no such thing and hamas have declared war on Israel and they don't use reasonable force do they


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoney, now, go look at your post #296 and would you kindly show me where you "itemised" anything in there you cock!


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Can you post a link to the declaration of war please Phoney!


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Yes as you have no concrete evidence of that being the case



Keep up Phoney!

No links required, just go read the new!!


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Tell you what Phoney...

Post ONE link, any source will do, I really don't care, that refutes all of the wiki entry... 

If you can't then you can fuck right off you belligerent, racist cock!


----------



## Daniyel (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


When you imply the classic "no argument " answer that is a pure leftist tactic, when you avoid answering or relate to the part convenient to you that is pure leftist tactic, when you decide to portrait me as a racist/etc. instead of coherently reply to my position that is pure leftist tactic.
So just to get things clear - the 'Arab Spring ' is nothing but a bunch of conspiracy theories or something that would never could've happen in Gaza, despite Hamas is widely outnumbered if you consider the rest of armed groups, and that the outside world would go beyond all measures to support the Palestinians that would revolt against Hamas as probably the only possible option for peace or any sort of treaty with Israel?
So instead of that you are -yes- encouraging the and legitimizing the Palestinians to support (or is it maintain?) the armed struggle against Israeli civilians just because they probably would've fear to face the monster they've created - only because of that - to the day Hamas would get to a point beyond any control? 
And of course it's Israel to be blamed foe the atrocities against Hamas and their supporters,  Yeah now you got someone to blame so who cares about the Israelis anyway, I hope it does give you some sort of perspective for why Jews still living in shelters.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 You try looking again and then at my reply to you that both spell out your racist comments


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






Background Overview - Israel War of Independence Jewish Virtual Library

The chairman of the Arab Higher Committee said the Arabs would "fight for every inch of their country."3 Two days later, the holy men of Al-Azhar University in Cairo called on the Muslim world to proclaim a jihad (holy war) against the Jews.4

 The first large-scale assaults began on January 9, 1948, when approximately 1,000 Arabs attacked Jewish communities in northern Palestine. By February, the British said so many Arabs had infiltrated they lacked the forces to run them back.5 In fact, the British turned over bases and arms to Arab irregulars and the Arab Legion.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Now how about you produce the evidence of my racism, as you post shows that you are clutching at straws to prove your point


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, the same way ISIS calls itself an Islamic state with a political force.


Your post proves that you're the violent one.  You're the terrorist. 

 You're the problem.


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the same way ISIS calls itself an Islamic state with a political force.
> ...



Off your meds again?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Off your meds again?


There are no meds in my system.

Just like there is no humanity in your posts.


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



When you fail to actually read what I posted that is a pure zionist trait!

You see, I answered the question asked...

Go check it out...


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I don't need to look again Phoney.... There is NOTHING "Itemised"...

You can hear voices again can't you Phoney!

Off to the doctor for more meds Phoney!


----------



## Humanity (May 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Wow, that's a big reply Phoney...

You can't find a single link to refute the wiki entry!

How foolish do YOU look now!!!


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Off your meds again?
> ...


Exactly what I meant , you're off your prescribed meds, psycho.

Those who support subhuman  Hamas genocidal  terrorists shouldn't be preaching to others about "humanity"


----------



## Phoenall (May 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Off your meds again?
> ...







Just recreational substances..................


----------



## Phoenall (May 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Another idiot that resorts to personal abuse when they cant answer the points raised. Must be an islamomorn/neomarxist trait as they do this all the time.


----------



## Phoenall (May 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Not as foolish as you when you have been told that the author was banned for abusive multiple accounts, thus negating his entry. This is actually part of the wiki entry if you bother to look.


----------



## Humanity (May 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Fucking dumbass...

Didn't you just post this... "Just recreational substances.................."

"idiot that resorts to personal abuse" 

Yep Phoney, you an idiot!

Must be a zionist/neomarxist trait.... 

You are a recovering neomarxist right Phoney?

Once a cock, always a cock... Follow the wrong team time and time again!


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Point proven yet again and the moron cant see he is doing the work for me


----------



## Billo_Really (May 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Just recreational substances..................


Maybe 18 years ago, but none lately.


----------



## Humanity (May 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No Phoney... It is YOU who is the moron... You do a fantastic job of proving yourself a complete cock, time and time again... I pity you! If you had even half a brain you COULD be an interesting person! But you don't even have that so... Cry on dumbass!

One day you will wake up from your neozionist nightmare, as you did your neomarxist nightmare and realise that you actually have looked like a complete asshole for years!

I just hope that your neozionist recovery doesn't take quite as your venture into neomarxism took!

Surely you have learned something from your previous mistakes?

Ooppsss probably not... That would take intelligence!


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...









OOOOOOO Lookee another new made up word from the islamomoron. I wonder how long he spent pondering that, and how many other islmomorons he roped in to brainstorm new made up words.   No such thing as a neozionist  dumbo as the terms have never changed for the last 2,000 years.

What does it feel like to keep showing yourself for the hypocrite and educationally sub normal POS that you are


----------



## Humanity (May 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------

